# Christmas "ooops!" peepers...



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi everyone, 



Had two little ones 'pip'...one on Christmas Day, the sibling, today.


Mom-and-Dad are pre-release feral Pigeons, in free fly phase, over whatewvert heir ills or woes had been...and Dad has some bum Legs, so I did not expect him to have been a sucessful pollenator, so to speak. Mom, while well from her original reasons of being here, was not quite ready for release, so I figured, as usual, "Oh what-the-heck, let 'em have some fun..." 

They met here, of course...


Anyway, both fly well, but for whatever reason, they eleted to build their nest on the floor, right IN the Doorway between my Office and the Front Room, so every time I pass I sort of steap to the side as far form the Nest as I can, and look down and say "Hi!" to whoever on in the nest.

I slipped a little low Box there with a small Towell in it once I saw they were serious and had Eggs...and of course they were very upset, but accepted it.


Pigeons can be so funny...when I am passing by and say "Hi" whoever is on the Nest looks up and has such a sweet and calm expression...but if I lean down or get anywhere near 'close', which ever one is there will puff up and bristle and huff and threaten a Wing-Chop...so, I leave them to their space.


Come feed times for everyone else, I would see whoever is on the Nest, looking up at me as if to say "I sure wish I had some of those Seeds...but I have to sit on the Nest..."


So...I got a really little 'cup', and let them see me putting Seeds into it, and, they just barely let me set it there in front of them with only half a huff and puff, but then once I set it, that instant, they did the big time Wing Chops and full blown huff and puff...so I left it and withdrew.


Come refill times, after a few days of it now, they let me refill the Seed Cup with almost nothing for any puff or huff, so long as I move r-e-a-l "slow" of course...but will do a few wing Chops once the Seeds are in it, and the Wing Chops are so mild and soft, they barely qualify as more than a light touch with only a tiny hint of rebuke...along with a little light 'grunt'...


Anyway, just so sweet...thought I would tell the story...


Phil
l v


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Now you know you can't share such an event.... without pictures!!  

Please??

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Phil,

What a wonderful description. Yes, pictures are required with a story like that!
Welcome to the world little ones.

Margaret


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

What a sweet story! I always love reading about your little "boarders"


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, your adventures always bring a smile to my face. Bless these new babies and I know you'll enjoy them tremendously.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pigeons certainly do know their own minds.  I love how they modulate the wing whacks depending on the situation.  Welcome to the two little ones!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AWWWWW! Great story, Phil, but I am not surprised! You have a set-up for the most wonderful pijie adventures!

Hey, those pijies know a good thing when they find it...SMART BIRDS!!  

Love, Hugs and Scritches to you AND ALL

Shi 
& Squeaks (now back in daddy mode...)


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

pdpbison said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Anyway, both fly well, but for whatever reason, they eleted to build their nest on the floor, right IN the Doorway between my Office and the Front Room, so every time I pass I sort of steap to the side as far form the Nest as I can, and look down and say "Hi!" to whoever on in the nest.
> ...


Congratulations!! That is too cute. You described it perfectly. . .so serene and calm on the nest and then get too close and BAM! you lose an arm.  I like "wing chop" better than "wing slap", it's more appropriate!  And why is it they always have to pick a nest in the most inconvenient places? When I had mine in the house Gonzo and Benny one year made a nest in a top kitchen cupboard, one of the open ones. So cute sitting in there, till you needed a plate from the cupboard nearby, and then WHAM if you're lucky, the plate was still intact.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

congrats... Enjoyed the story!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations on your new additions, Phil! Pictures please, when you're allowed to take some  

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Phil,

You adorable, crazy man. A nest in the doorway, almost as personal and inconvenient as the time that sweet couple nested in your trousers. Prime properties must be selling like crazy in your area. Knowing you...which ever area these young couples choose as their own, they will not be disturbed.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Phil,
> 
> You adorable, crazy man. A nest in the doorway, almost as personal and inconvenient as the time that sweet couple nested in your trousers. Prime properties must be selling like crazy in your area. Knowing you...which ever area these young couples choose as their own, they will not be disturbed.


ROFL!! Oh my, Feather, you SURE have a way with words!! You certainly hit Phil where he least expects! Actually, looks like the PIJIES have HIS number! I REMEMBER the trousers...thought I was gonna have a heart attack laughing so much!! 

Actually, I think Phil's WHOLE living AREA is PRIME REAL ESTATE!! Just too funny!!

Still ROFL!!

Shi...with love, hugs and laughter to Phil !


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Since we're on the subject of nesting behavoir, I'd like to query members on one of Poopzilla's many reactions to human contact: it can be varied, but when he's in his little wicker 'nest', he invariably lets me scritch his head and neck and generally pet him like a cat. He really seems to _love_ this; on the other hand, when he's out of his nest he's just as liable to nip a stray finger or toe, depending on his mood. 

He also has a whole repetory of special sounds when he's in his nest: even before I approach him, and regardless of whether I do or not, he makes happy little grunts, 'clucking' noises, and long, drawn-out 'hoots' before going to sleep - the same of which I often hear from ferals passing the night on my windowsill.

My best guess is that these sounds (and his willingness to be caressed) have something to do with mating, but it's only a conjecture. Does anyone have any interpretations - and does this correspond to a common mode of behavoir of either or both sexes?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi everyone, 


Awwwww...Camera has been having some troubles, so, 'soon' I hope, I will be able to do some images.


The 'Peepers' have grown SO much ( as they do of course! ) just in the couple days...it always amazes me. They are at least four times, maybe five, the size they had been when first 'pipped'.


And oye, 'Momma' is fierce, too!

As is 'Poppa'...! - if they think I am up to anything more than just slowly refilling the little Seed Cup...of course!

Hard to even glimpse the little yellow Fuzz-balls, but now and then one, or two little rear-ends can be espyed, j-u-s-t poking out from under her...sometimes a tiny Beak...


Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

ryannon said:


> Since we're on the subject of nesting behavoir, I'd like to query members on one of Poopzilla's many reactions to human contact: it can be varied, but when he's in his little wicker 'nest', he invariably lets me scritch his head and neck and generally pet him like a cat. He really seems to _love_ this; on the other hand, when he's out of his nest he's just as liable to nip a stray finger or toe, depending on his mood.
> 
> He also has a whole repetory of special sounds when he's in his nest: even before I approach him, and regardless of whether I do or not, he makes happy little grunts, 'clucking' noises, and long, drawn-out 'hoots' before going to sleep - the same of which I often hear from ferals passing the night on my windowsill.
> 
> My best guess is that these sounds (and his willingness to be caressed) have something to do with mating, but it's only a conjecture. Does anyone have any interpretations - and does this correspond to a common mode of behavoir of either or both sexes?


Hi ryannon, 


Hard to say...

I have no experience where only one Bird is sharing a place with me...always, there have been at least a few, which has not meant that some young ones did not have a crush on me now and then, for a little while, till someone with a Beak caught their eye and settled the question...!


Might be a sort of confluence of several tributarys of import and feeling.


Nodding and slight Wing twitching while sitting as 'if' Brooding Eggs, are often a sign of an interest to be preened or share pre-Nest-making gestures.

With young adults, this is done betwen friends and siblings also, merely as a friendship thing, and not a mate-courtship stage thing.

'PZ' has potential Nesting Habits or Nesting Behavior of course, and these are not completely distinct or distinguishable from other casual modes, and is probably male, where no 'Nest' is klikely going to occur if left up to him...since the female elects the spot for the Nest, and having done so, sits and 'Nods' and twitches and so on, as the male brings Twigs, Feathers and whatever else to her. She may also bring things to him when they change turns, preceeding any Eggs being layed.

His sitting in something which is Nest Like, is only Nest Like in one dimension, if no preceeding or concurrent other things are present...and, might be a sort of concession to what would be a kind of already-made Nest I s'pose.

Single females will sometimes make a nest bythemselves, or wait in vain for anyone to bring them Twigs and Feathers and so on, and, either way, lay Eggs, and brood them if they sort of feel or accept someone is their mate, especially young females.

They do this here sometimes, having 'elected' a Mate who is in a cage, they sit next to it close, and lay their Eggs, and of course he can bring them nothing, and, in most cases, is not regarding her as his mate.



PZ may lay here or there, seeking some place to relax or hang out, or even claim, acccept friendly attentions, maybe feel they are confluent with mate-style attentions, but that is not Nesting Behavior unless he is bring you Twigs and Feathers or whatever as he can find, and YOU remain sitting as 'if' Brooding, nodding, and twitching your Wing.


Or, is he gathering Twigs, slender things, bits or paper and so on and arranging them in some smallish well defined spot, and then sitting, laying, at their center?


That would be 'Nesting Behavior'...if he was..!


Phil
l v


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

As usual, a most complete and interesting reply, Phil!  

Several of your observations seemed particularly apt, in Pz's case:

"Might be a sort of confluence of several tributarys of import and feeling.

Nodding and slight Wing twitching while sitting as 'if' Brooding Eggs, are often a sign of an interest to be preened or share pre-Nest-making gestures.

_With young adults, this is done betwen friends and siblings also, merely as a friendship thing, and not a mate-courtship stage thing._"

It does seem, as you expressed it, "a friendship thing"...Pz's little nest is quite a cosy place: a cloth-lined wicker basket situated on a slight elevation in a far corner of the room, within jump/hop/flapping distance relative to his severely diminished flight capacity, and wedged between a radiator and two heating pipes - warm, but not to the point of being any danger for Pz, of course. 

He retreats there several times a day and night - whenever he wants a good snooze - and with rare exceptions, it's the _only place _ where he becomes amenable to prolonged and overt demonstrations of affection on my part - which as I mentioned, he really seems to appreciate.

His other main sleeping area is on either of my shoulders when I'm sleeping myself - but here his attitude is quite different: sharp irritated pecks if I move too much (quite understandable!) and an outright bite on a hand or finger if it gets anywhere near his beak. 

He seems to consider me at best as a nest-mate - and at worst as a mattress. I'd guess it's much more the former than the latter, but however he sees me and the situation, it's clear that he wants to maintain a certain dominance - if only to be able to sleep without being disturbed, _which is perfectly comprehensible_. 

I suppose all this is profoundly boring to some/most people, but I personally find this interplay of pigeon instinct and protocol quite fascinating: it reveals so much of the intimate structuring of their 'society' and both the shifting (in terms of age, moods, gender, _locus_, etc.) and fixed (instinctive) rules that govern interaction in it. 

As with you, Phil, I see no other choice than to accept this bird as an equal - different from me, of course - but on absolutely equal footing in terms of respect: _we inhabit different worlds, but live in the same place_, and this in itself I find touching, and reason enough to try to understand his view of reality as much as I can.

This desire to understand is reciprocal: there's not a movement I make without Poopzilla observing. He'll follow me around the place _watching me do things_ - and is particularly interested in my daily 'ritual' of washing up and getting dressed. From six feet above, watching him watch me with his candid and curious eyes, I can see that he's doing his utmost to try to understand the strange behavoir of humans, and particularly their slightly horrifying custom of putting on and taking off their 'feathers' each day 

Given his evident desire to understand me, could I do any less?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFLMAO...oh my, Ryannon...welcome to the wonderful world of ONE human and ONE pigeon (and a male one at that...or so it seems!).

You could have been describing Squeaks! He has quite a repertoire of sounds and actions, all depending on whether he's in DADDY or MATE mode and WHAT I'm doing and WHERE I am! 

Squeaks has his basket WITH a dummy egg. When he's in daddy mode, I take a handful of thin shredded paper strips and place next to his nest. Within 5 minutes they are gone. Just for fun, I will periodically give him more and they, too, disappear. He can end up with a LARGE pile under him and _somewhere_ in there, is his egg!

When in mate mode, he is MOST friendly...follows me around, wants scritching, petting and attention. Sits by or between my feet while I'm putting on face stuff. Will perch on the spokes of my computer chair for HOURS while I'm typing. Can even place him on the chair next to my computer table for scritches while reading posts!

He doesn't sleep with me but has a large cage, next to my bed, which is covered at night. Very interesting sounds will be heard along with bell ringing when he's in the mood. And, can he make that bell RING! Sometimes, instead of just pecking, he'll grab the ringer and shake the living daylights out of it!

When daylight comes he stomps and prances to be let OUT!

I always know when he's warning a cat while in his basket and the cats know too. IF they don't get the message, I will see a blur of fur come flying out of the bedroom with Squeaks close behind!

PZ sounds like he has REALLY bonded to you...Squeaks doesn't sit on my shoulder as I don't like him "flying" off from that high up with only a wing and a half...

And I know what you mean about "watching" you...At this point, I think Squeaks knows me and the cats pretty well and has no problem voicing his opinion...one way or another! 

I know you will soooo enjoy each other...your journey has only just begun... 

With Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi
& Squeaks (who says: "Keep up the great work, PZ, and train that featherless one RIGHT!")


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Awwww......Group Hug!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Awwww......Group Hug!


  *COUNT US IN!!*   

Shi & Squeaks


----------

